# Long thread locking up my browser



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 7, 2013)

There's a thread entitled "What are you baking today?"

What are you baking today? - Page 599 - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums

Every time I try to load, it starts crashing scripts left and right.  The pages on this site are normally pretty slow to load, but this is totally a gone goose.  Once I try to load that page, which has nearly 6k postings, it locks my browser up (FireFox ESR) and the only way out is to kill it with the Task Manager.

I am running Win7.

Is there any chance someone could just lock that thread and start a new one?  6k postings is an awful lot .... surely a new thread is warranted by now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have the same FF ESR and Win 7, no problems here and it loads fast.  Could be your connection speed.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 7, 2013)

There are quite a few security updates available for FF ESR. Do you have them installed?
Security Advisories for Firefox ESR


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2013)

I have FF 24.0 on my Mac.  What is the ESR designation?


----------



## Janet H (Oct 7, 2013)

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> There's a thread entitled "What are you baking today?"
> 
> What are you baking today? - Page 599 - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums
> 
> ...



I think this is a good idea actually... 6 K is too long and it might be more interesting to see this topic by year. Standby...


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 7, 2013)

KB, you can limit the number of posts shows on a page. Click User CP and under Edit Options, at the bottom of the page, select how many posts to show. hth.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's the new thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-are-you-baking-today-2013-a-87388.html


----------



## Hoot (Oct 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I have FF 24.0 on my Mac.  What is the ESR designation?



I am running FF 24.0 on a PC/Win7.   I have no such issues. ESR stands for Extended Support Release.

From the Mozilla website:
*"Who is it for?*

     Firefox ESR is intended for groups who deploy and maintain the  desktop environment in large organizations such as universities and  other schools, county or city governments and businesses.
*Who is it not for?*

     Individual users who always want the latest features, performance  enhancements and technologies in their browser without waiting for them  to become available in ESR several development cycles later._


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks Hoot!  I appreciate your digging that up for me.  No I don't feel like I'm missing out on some cool stuff that others have.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 7, 2013)

So, every thread that's a year old gets closed and a new one started in its place now?
Will we be able to access the old thread, or will it be linked from the new thread in case we want to reference something?


----------



## bakechef (Oct 7, 2013)

I use chrome and never have issues with any of the very large threads.  The only way that I could see that happening is if it was trying to load every post all at once instead of the page that you are viewing, is that even possible?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 7, 2013)

That's what I was wondering as well.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 7, 2013)

It is not my connection speed, it is this site and only this site (re how slow the pages are to load).

And my FF is fully updated with all security updates.  So is my anti-virus software, which I run regularly.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 7, 2013)

FF ESR is for anybody who hates rapid release and having to "fix" whatever the latest breakage to the interface is THIS time, LOL!  At least this way I only have to fix things once every few months, instead of every few days.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 7, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> KB, you can limit the number of posts shows on a page. Click User CP and under Edit Options, at the bottom of the page, select how many posts to show. hth.



Yeah, it's the total length of the thread that seems to be throwing my browser into conniptions.  It doesn't seem like it SHOULD - but it does.  The only thing I can see different about that thread is the total length - and that DOES affect how long it takes to populate the scrolling list of all thread entries that is displayed right above the postings, which is what you are talking about.  The number of postings actually displayed is immaterial - it's that 6k long list of "what's for supper" that is bolluxing things up, LOL!

But the thread has been broken out so hopefully that will solve my problem!


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 7, 2013)

If you have changed the number of posts displayed (to something other than the default 10) you might be hitting a bug that is known in vB.  You can change your pagination back to 10 then reset back to the higher number and that usually fixes things.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 8, 2013)

FWIW, I use Google on an Asus notebook and have whatever the latest update is.  Never a problem with that, or any, thread.  A lot of us don't have any problems in spite of your issues.  Hmm, maybe you're getting ALL the problems on your PC?   And I thank you for that!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> FWIW, I use Google on an Asus notebook and have whatever the latest update is.  Never a problem with that, or any, thread.  A lot of us don't have any problems in spite of your issues.  Hmm, maybe you're getting ALL the problems on your PC?   And I thank you for that!



Do you mean Chrome?  Google is a search engine and software developer.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 8, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> If you have changed the number of posts displayed (to something other than the default 10) you might be hitting a bug that is known in vB.  You can change your pagination back to 10 then reset back to the higher number and that usually fixes things.



If I did, I don't remember doing so - and can't find a place to change it now.

Regardless, a 6k long thread going back 8 years is a bit much - and since the thread has been split, I no longer have any problem loading it.  No more locking up!

Consider the likelihood that anyone coming across the thread who found it to be crashing their browser just didn't bother coming back to the forum any more, also.

However, it is more likely one of my security settings than anything else.  Probably one of the ones that limits the amount of memory any given foreign site is allowed to use for cookies and whatnot.  

The current thread, while still really long (long enough that nobody is going to read through the whole thing, plus since the topic is pretty time-limited anyway, there's no real reason to do such a thing), is much more manageable - or maybe less UNmanageable, LOL!


----------



## Hoot (Oct 8, 2013)

I hope things will smooth out for you. I will say that I regularly participate on the Song Title Game thread which has over 1200 pages and I have never experienced slow loading or crashing.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 8, 2013)

They did.  It was just that one page.  Now that it's been broken down, no more problems.  Perhaps I'd better avoid the Song Title Game thread though, LOL!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 8, 2013)

Hoot, you're pretty computer savvy. And since my question to Janet (who had replied to this thread) was apparently too hard to answer, if a person were to do an advanced search using the thread name and that thread had been split, does it still search both parts of the thread?

For example: if I remembered a user's name and them posting a recipe called "Darn good brownies", but don't know if it was in 2013 or back farther (the other part of the thread), will the search engine know where to look, in both parts?


----------



## Hoot (Oct 8, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Hoot, you're pretty computer savvy. And since my question to Janet (who had replied to this thread) was apparently too hard to answer, if a person were to do an advanced search using the thread name and that thread had been split, does it still search both parts of the thread?
> 
> For example: if I remembered a user's name and them posting a recipe called "Darn good brownies", but don't know if it was in 2013 or back farther (the other part of the thread), will the search engine know where to look, in both parts?


It should. I do know that sometimes Google is better at finding things here than the DC search tool. For instance, you might enter darn good brownies discuss cooking in the Google search window and it generally displays a link to that post.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2013)

Hoot said:


> It should. I do know that sometimes Google is better at finding things here than the DC search tool. For instance, you might enter darn good brownies discuss cooking in the Google search window and it generally displays a link to that post.




I sometimes use Google's advanced search where you can limit your search to a specific domain.  

Also, If you search for darn good brownies and the members name for all of DC rather than just one thread, you'd get what you want.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I sometimes use Google's advanced search where you can limit your search to a specific domain.
> 
> Also, If you search for darn good brownies and the members name for all of DC rather than just one thread, you'd get what you want.



Or search in a specific forum or subforum. But I often use Google, too. You can restrict a search to a specific site by using this syntax in Google's search box:

site:discusscooking.com "man catcher brownies" GotGarlic


----------



## pacanis (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 8, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Do you mean Chrome?  Google is a search engine and software developer.


I knew that.  I just think of them as one since Google developed the Chrome OS, right?  Or at least they're very closely interconnected.  

I don't speak "Tech", that's Himself's domain.  When he starts getting me all confused with too much tech talk I just confuse him back by replying in "Culinary".  Those two "languages" are about as different from each other as speaking "man" or "woman".


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2013)

Google developed the Chrome internet browser. It's not an OS (operating system). Google also bought, but didn't originally develop, the Android mobile OS, and it has developed dozens of other programs. As a former network/desktop tech support specialist  I think it's important to use the correct terminology as much as possible, to avoid misunderstandings, although I know a lot of non-techie people often don't know the details. 

One example I used to hear all the time is "My Adobe doesn't work." Well, Adobe is a software manufacturer, not a program, and they make a lot of programs. So then I needed to ask more questions or go to their office to find out exactly what the problem was  Fun, fun, fun!

So, I guess I speak both!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 8, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Google developed the Chrome internet browser. It's not an OS (operating system). Google also bought, but didn't originally develop, the Android mobile OS, and it has developed dozens of other programs. As a former network/desktop tech support specialist  I think it's important to use the correct terminology as much as possible, to avoid misunderstandings, although I know a lot of non-techie people often don't know the details.
> 
> One example I used to hear all the time is "My Adobe doesn't work." Well, Adobe is a software manufacturer, not a program, and they make a lot of programs. So then I needed to ask more questions or go to their office to find out exactly what the problem was  Fun, fun, fun!
> 
> So, I guess I speak both!


 
Kind of like you say pork slices and I say cutlets


----------



## bakechef (Oct 8, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Google developed the Chrome internet browser. It's not an OS (operating system). Google also bought, but didn't originally develop, the Android mobile OS, and it has developed dozens of other programs. As a former network/desktop tech support specialist  I think it's important to use the correct terminology as much as possible, to avoid misunderstandings, although I know a lot of non-techie people often don't know the details.
> 
> One example I used to hear all the time is "My Adobe doesn't work." Well, Adobe is a software manufacturer, not a program, and they make a lot of programs. So then I needed to ask more questions or go to their office to find out exactly what the problem was  Fun, fun, fun!
> 
> So, I guess I speak both!



Actually there is a Chrome OS.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Kind of like you say pork slices and I say cutlets



Exactly! What the he** are we talking about??


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2013)

bakechef said:


> Actually there is a Chrome OS.



Phhhhttththt!! Darn technology, changing every day! No wonder people are confused!  I'll shut up now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 9, 2013)

bakechef said:


> Actually there is a Chrome OS.


Yay, thanks bakechef!  I wasn't completely dumb GG!  I know Himself has Ubuntu on the old tower connected to the TV.  But he still uses Chrome for his browser.

I guess the "chubby" (because there is no "skinny" in THIS house!) is that my ASUS notebook has Windows for its OS and the browsers installed are IE (of course), Firefox, and Chrome.  I use Chrome mostly because it remembers more of what I've done than I do.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 9, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yay, thanks bakechef!  I wasn't completely dumb GG!  I know Himself has Ubuntu on the old tower connected to the TV.  But he still uses Chrome for his browser.
> 
> I guess the "chubby" (because there is no "skinny" in THIS house!) is that my ASUS notebook has Windows for its OS and the browsers installed are IE (of course), Firefox, and Chrome.  I use Chrome mostly because it remembers more of what I've done than I do.



I use chrome because it's not only fast, but the same browser across all of my devices, tablet, phone, and laptop.  No matter which device I am on, the browser auto completes the same, all of the bookmarks are the same, and if I forgot the name of a website that I was at, I can go to the history on any device and look it up.  I like saving a bookmark on my phone and having it automatically on my laptop, and tablet too!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 9, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I use chrome because it's not only fast, but the same browser across all of my devices, tablet, phone, and laptop.  No matter which device I am on, the browser auto completes the same, all of the bookmarks are the same, and if I forgot the name of a website that I was at, I can go to the history on any device and look it up.  I like saving a bookmark on my phone and having it automatically on my laptop, and tablet too!



I use Firefox for the same reason!


----------



## bakechef (Oct 9, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I use Firefox for the same reason!



I like Firefox too, chrome just made this effortless, so I stuck with that.  I may give Firefox for android a try.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 9, 2013)

Firefox with Xmarks takes care of synchronizing my bookmarks.  I tried the built in FF bookmark synchronization and it kept losing my bookmarks.  It may be better now - but Xmarks works fine AND keeps all my bookmarks archived back for a couple of years, or more, which has come in handy on a couple of occasions.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 9, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I use chrome because it's not only fast, but the same browser across all of my devices, tablet, phone, and laptop.  *No matter which device I am on, the browser auto completes the same, all of the bookmarks are the same, and if I forgot the name of a website that I was at, I can go to the history on any device and look it up.*  I like saving a bookmark on my phone and having it automatically on my laptop, and tablet too!


I found this out the semi-hard way.  My old trusty laptop, Elise, crashed.  Apparently Gateway had issues with the computer kinda starting but displaying nothing - affording you no useable computer. *sigh*  When he couldn't revive Elise I panicked because ALL my links to ALL our upcoming vacations plans were...in there!   Slowly, quietly, he got Squirt out, powered her up, and said "sign in to google".  I did, opened a page, and.......VOILA!  A smaller version of what I had been seeing on Elise.  Vacation saved! 

When I moved over from Firefox to Google FF didn't have that feature (that I know of).  Since I'm not good with change (do you hear me Yahoo?  ) I stick with what I know most recently.  Some dogs just don't want to learn new tricks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 10, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I found this out the semi-hard way.  My old trusty laptop, Elise, crashed.  Apparently Gateway had issues with the computer kinda starting but displaying nothing - affording you no useable computer. *sigh*  When he couldn't revive Elise I panicked because ALL my links to ALL our upcoming vacations plans were...in there!   Slowly, quietly, he got Squirt out, powered her up, and said "sign in to google".  I did, opened a page, and.......VOILA!  A smaller version of what I had been seeing on Elise.  Vacation saved!
> 
> When I moved over from Firefox to Google FF didn't have that feature (that I know of).  Since I'm not good with change (do you hear me Yahoo?  ) I stick with what I know most recently.  Some dogs just don't want to learn new tricks.



Here's an easy, very worthwhile trick: Use an online backup service like Backblaze. It backs up every change constantly so you don't have to worry about losing anything. I have decades of photos on my computer, among other things. I've been digitizing all kinds of things to keep the paperwork flow down, and if my hard drive dies, I will still have them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

You're talking "Tech" GG.  I'll pass this on to Himself.  He SHOULD know this kind of stuff with all of his decades in IT.  Probably just one more thing he lets slide...until the spit hits the fan.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Oct 10, 2013)

Xmarks.  It's free to backup your bookmarks.  There's a plugin for FireFox, probably Chrome as well by now.  They archive everything for at least a couple of years back.  I'm not sure if there's a limit on how much they'll archive, but mine go back as far as I can tell for as long as I've had the account.  For a monthly fee, they'll backup your passwords and some other stuff as well - but I don't think loading your passwords up to somebody else's database is a good idea ...


----------

